# Support for 1600mhz ram by phenom ii x4 965be



## sentinel1991 (Jan 29, 2012)

I came across this on amd's site  which says that the maximum supported memory by the 965 BE is 1333 but many of the suggest the processor working with 1666 modulesWould that be harmful?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 29, 2012)

it will work fine.ignoring technical details it is the motherboard's capability to run 1600 or even 1866 ram with phenom II processors.


----------



## radeon6950 (Jan 29, 2012)

the phenom II 965be imc (integrated memory controller) is rated for speeds of 1333, running it above that may or may not damage the imc. 
you may wanna refer to the foll article:


```
*forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php/topic,2515.0.html
```

In most cases a voltage bump to the cpu-nb may be required to run the ram at 1600.
alternatively
you could run the ram at 1333 and tighten the timings


----------



## topgear (Jan 30, 2012)

^^ nice find there - very useful


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 30, 2012)

does AMD Phenom II X6 1090T support memory above 1333MHz? - [H]ard|Forum


> You can raise the memory speed without changing the IMC speed. Most motherboards have a memory divider setting for 1600Mhz, which means the memory speed can be raised without upping the IMC frequency.


or if i understand it correctly mobo will automatically/you have to manually downclock your 1600 ram to 1333 so your 1600 ram will effectively work as 1333 ram.

*www.overclock.net/t/1176257/can-i-run-my-phenom-ii-550-be-with-1600mhz-ddr3
it seems that C3 revisions of processors have effectively no problem in running 4 sticks of 1600 ram while C2 revision may have issues with more than 2 sticks of 1600 ram.


----------



## radeon6950 (Jan 30, 2012)

let me put it this way, when you install 1600 ram the motherboard at auto will run the ram at 1333. you will have to manually increase the ram multiplier through bios to run it at 1600 and accordingly set the ram voltage to what it is rated for.

In my case, i have a phenom II x4 955 c3 and corsair 2x2 gb xms3 1600 cl9. when running the ram at 1600 everything seemed normal but then after a week or so i started to get random bsods.
since then i have run the ram at 1333 8-8-24. and have had no problems at all.
there is more to gain from cpu clocks rather than ram clocks.


----------

